# Gunners Up SOG wingers



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Thinking about the purchase of 3 of the "son of a gun" wingers and was wondering how everyone who owns them likes them to this point? Specifically the release/ shot and the sterdiness of them?

thanks


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I own three Gunners Up SOG. All have been trouble free in all aspects. The length of the launches is fine for my training needs. I have no complaints on this product.


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 4 sog's operated with dogtra remotes and i couldnt be happier. Soon to have 6. They are compact, very durable, very reliable and very cost effective. The trigger on the gunnersup has a safety which will put you at ease when face to face with it in the loading phase, esp if youve ever had a bag slip on one of the other wingers and bust your hand/arm/head. I like the size because you can load them all on your 4whlr and go set them out with ease and they take up little to no room on my truck. As mentioned by windy, the arc of the throw is more than adequate IMHO, if the dogs are marking well off the shorter throw then they for sure should pick up the longer arc is how I see it. Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I have three SOG's. Two are the older style. I like the newer style with the thicker tubing and better pullies. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have 1 SOG for about 18 months. Using Dogtra electronics.

Works fine, good throws. Can adjust for height or distance. Rubbers seem to be sensitive to sunlight.

My main recurring problem is that sometimes the primer will not fire every time. My SOG stays in the Surburban until used, so it's clean. Never been wet. 
Talked to Gunners Up,and they want me to send in the release/firing system. Not an option to me now, with spring training upon us.
I suggested for them to send me a new release/firing system, and I would return the old one. If unrepairable, I keep the new one. If repairable we swap back, or I pay the differnce. They didn't like those solutions.
I used it twice yesterday and got one firing failure. Today it may fire every time. Monday it may not fire at all.
Go figure.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have one sog a for about a year and it works great really throws a high arc and real easy to set up
the only thing I wish was the sound chamber was a little loader 

David Jansma


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You are correct about the sound chamber. But if you point it to the line it's better.
But with your money, I'd expect you to spring for the optional speaker system.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I have one of the original SOG. It works fine. It is not my favorite winger in my garage. It is a little heavy for me to carry out into the field long distances, the bolts seem to get loose to the point of parts coming apart and I replaced the electronic tip because it kept slipping out of my TT receiver. I think they have updated the SOG and possibly addressed those issues.

edit - Because of this thread, I called GU to replace the lost pieces. They were more that helpful to send me the parts that were lost in the field. Good Customer Service


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have several of each. The SOG is a great launcher and throws a very nice mark. It is very sturdy and has never failed to fire for any reason other than the electronics (we get a lot of interference using or TT releases in a certain area and has nothing to do with the launcher). As good as the SOG is it is not a full size launcher and does not throw quite as far as a full size launcher. It does, however, have a very nice throw that is good at about any distance you want to use it at. I like to use mine when concealment is an issue, on diversions, wipe out birds from close to the line, and often along a shore line where the cover is low. I have used them for every possible mark you can throw and they work well. I have had some primers not fire. Sometimes there is grass or something that might have caused it, other times I think it has been the batch of primers because I could see a dimple where the primer got hit but did not fire, and still other times I do not know why it failed to fire. I don’t mean to imply that it happens often but I use mine 4-5 days a week so it does happen and I have never really had much of an issue with it. I am not limited on space so I prefer my full size launchers, but if I had a smaller vehicle I would have no problem with only having the SOG.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I have had some primers not fire. Sometimes there is grass or something that might have caused it, other times I think it has been the batch of primers because I could see a dimple where the primer got hit but did not fire, and still other times I do not know why it failed to fire. I don’t mean to imply that it happens often but I use mine 4-5 days a week so it does happen and I have never really had much of an issue with it. I am not limited on space so I prefer my full size launchers, but if I had a smaller vehicle I would have no problem with only having the SOG.


Grass is not the problem with mine. I too, have seen dented primers, but I think primers almost always fire. Seldom had a primer misfire in a popper pistol.
We have had a warming trend in Richmond lately, and I have not has a misfire since it's warmed up.

What my problem is now is that the pouch does not hold a shackled duck in the pouch. Duck keeps escaping before I can launch. Feet and wings are tied. The pouch needs to be tighter around the bird I think. I emailed Gunners Up on this today.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have three SOG Launchers and use them with TT release. All have been trouble free. The length of throws meets all of my needs and they are easily transported in my vehicles.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> What my problem is now is that the pouch does not hold a shackled duck in the pouch. Duck keeps escaping before I can launch. Feet and wings are tied. The pouch needs to be tighter around the bird I think. I emailed Gunners Up on this today.


Still no response from Gunners Up.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

hot glue some velcro on the ends

(put fuzzy side on 1 end and the stcky material on the other) I should have said the top and bottom and also do it on the inside (where the birds is)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ive been using them sine they came out never had any trouble with miss fires or holding birds. I use live ducks and pigeons on a regular basis. Lablover you may need to shorten the rubbers that will tighten the pouch and will make the hammer hit harder on the primer.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i'am w/ tulsa i have used them since they came out on the mrket, the original version is still sling'n ducks today, i haven't had enough mis fires to count, i think they are a great product


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I concur with all those that love their SOG's. I have three that I have had since shortly after they came out. My only comment is that if I had it to do over I would trade one SOG for a full size to give bigger throws on long birds. I do not have the 2nd gen SOG so I can't speak to improvements in it's throw.

I've also had fantastic service from Gunners Up. I will suggest calling...you get immediate response whereas emails tend not to be answered.

John
________
Rohypnol Rehab Dicussion


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine failed to launch today at 125 yards and right beside it. I'm furious!
I just replaced a wiring harness a couple of months ago for the same reason.
Got a call in and left a message.


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

I like there product but there customer service sucks.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Wetland Retrievers, 

I apologize if we disappointed you. Customer service is the foundation Gunners Up is built upon and to my knowledge has never been called into question. 

Pre-internet, if you made a customer happy you hoped they would tell two people, if you disappointed the customer you could count on the fact that they would tell ten people. With today’s forums and blogs, now a company or persons reputation can be tarnished whether warranted or not by just a few key strokes and not just locally but internationally. The retriever community is small and this is why we work diligently to build and protect our brand. 

With this said, how may I be of service to you?


Richard Davis
Gunners Up


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

I've got two of the SOGs. As someone who used the old Lucyanas, the original training group, the shur toss and BBs, I've been through my share of launchers.

My thoughts on the SOG

1) You can load two in a small SUV.

2) They are light enough to carry in the field on the shorter marks.

3) The throws are more than adequate for most marks.

4) They don't take long to set up. Very important when it's hot and quality training time is at a minimum.

5) You can use birds or bumpers. IMO, birds are important, particularly when training for FTs.

6) They are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

Are there stores that sell these or do you have to order them directly from the website?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Pretty much all web sites. Unless you're by their manufacturing location in NE I believe.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

huntemup.com has the cheapest price right now 305.oo shipped to your door!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I called Gunners Up about my "no launch" problem. Talked to Jerry and we got the problem solved... I had the power cord in the wrong hole of the receiver! Operator error.
They also mailed me an improved pouch with a velcro strap on it that they say will hold shackled birds or flyers. Got it last night, and will try this week.

THANKS for the prompt service, Gunners Up!


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

How is the SOG doing on un-even terrain? Is it as versatile as the tri pod type?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Big Dog
is 305 for the Son of a Gun? On the Huntemup website where do you see the price 305.00?
Today the site had the price at 350 and 325 respectively. 

Dave


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Huntemup has a promo code that you can enter for $20 off plus free shipping on the SOG right now.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

troy's right! dang i shouldn't have to do all the work! (even i found it hahahha )

sunrise what we have done is drille a hole on the legs got the diamater measurements of fence post that looks like a nail run a eye bolt through each of the drilled holes. fasten w/ lock nut, set the winger up push it in the ground until the eye bolt touches th ground (about 1 1/2 inches) put the fence stake in the hole and drive it in the ground until it reaches the plastic stopper thingy up by the nail head, pretty simple (you can get by w/ using just 2 on opposite corners however)


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

How are the moving parts on the Gunners up? for instance, when you are unfolding it and setting it up........It seems after sometime, the bolts look like they would become loose quite easily.....


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

never had a problem (YET)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

rocko said:


> How are the moving parts on the Gunners up? for instance, when you are unfolding it and setting it up........It seems after sometime, the bolts look like they would become loose quite easily.....


I lost one bolt. I have 6 GU’s, 1 SOG and 5 full size and USE them hard. Never had an issue with loose bolts, but I do routine maintenance on them and always check just to make sure. I have tightened a few over time, but no more than I would expect with anything with moving parts. I have tightened far more on my bumper boys than on my wingers. The one bolt that I lost was replaced free of charge by GU and it arrived 2 days after I called them. Great customer service if you ever need it.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I got some on the way and look forward to using them on an almost daily basis!


----------



## Trevor (Nov 10, 2005)

Is their a extension that you can put on the legs to get the wingers off the ground? I've seen them on Zingers ? Will the Zinger covers fit the GU or does GU have covers?


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info. I just ordered 2 GU SOGs and TT electronics. I can't wait until monday.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

extensions shouldn't be to hard to make-prolly find enough scrap tubing laying around a welder's ship to do that, don't know about the covers


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with the wiring harness not holding up? I have two originals that I've replaced the harnesses twice on each, the wire always separates from the plug. I noticed today that one is starting to do it again. Its not a real big problem but its getting old.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

CDK said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the wiring harness not holding up? I have two originals that I've replaced the harnesses twice on each, the wire always separates from the plug. I noticed today that one is starting to do it again. Its not a real big problem but its getting old.



Yes that just happened to me.

They sent me a new wiring harness now nothing works. I sent the firing mechanism back today. 

Is yoru reciever attached to you son of a gun. I was letting my hang.
________
Interracial French


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

I use Dogtra electronics and they lock into the plate mounted on the side. Definitely am sick of replacing the harnesses, but that is my only complaint other then that I've been pretty happy with them.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

my 3 originals are still working after what seems like forever, the only thing my buddy who bought em said he replaced was the F plug that plugs in to the reciever, he just done that and they were bought when they 1st come out


----------



## smokeshow (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh great....I just order an Original Gunners Up and I am all worried now after reading the above compliants.....


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

smokeshow said:


> Oh great....I just order an Original Gunners Up and I am all worried now after reading the above compliants.....


 
No worries there smokescreen your getting the best launchers out there. If you ever have problems just give them a call and they will take care of it. Mine have run through 1000’s of birds and had very few problems and the very few that I have really been more from use and lack of maintenance on my part. Parts on anything wear out and electrical parts like servos go bad. I have had wiring issues on every winger or launcher I have ever owned including zingers, gunners, bumper boys… you do need to use a little care with the connection end of the wiring on anything that you unplug. I have a piece of Velcro that secures the plug end to the frame. This has pretty much eliminated any wiring harness problems I had, however, sometimes they don’t get secured to the frame and swing freely and are an easy target to get caught in between something while loading and unloading them. They are cheap to replace ($5 I think) and I keep a couple on hand along with a few servos. 
Interesting first post. Welcome and keep on slinging em;-)


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a full size gunners up and have not had any problems at all......been using for right at a year. You will be happy with gunners up.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I have 3 SOG's purchased shortly after their introduction. Like seemingly most everyone else, I can't say anything bad about them. They work extremely well and are easy to use. My customer service experience (a phone call) was well above average. No complaints from me at all.

I will comment on bolts coming loose. In my experience, this is a real problem. All three of mine have at some time lost a nut...at least they used to. It's really an easy fix. I replaced all nuts with locking nuts and generous dose of Loc-tite....problem solved. I keep a spare nut duct taped to each SOG. I also keep an extra pin for the braces taped to each SOG. If you're not careful folding the SOG can cut the plastic line holding the pins (just one of those things).

It's a great product....I really want more.

John


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Well I recieved my new SOG wingers today and must say that even before using them (later today) that a few things jumped out at me . 1# the release is far more "new user" friendly (ie wife/kid) in that the pouch ring goes through the release arm not hung on an outside ledge, and it has a safety latch which is another great thing for new users especially when loading birds or repositioning. #2 the release is actualy up off the gound more than a ZW and this should help eliminate the whole grass on your way sort of thing as well as the dirt/mud build up. I'm not sure about the composite/plastic pulleys, but if they suck its only a $6.00 investement to upgrade to all steel. I'm looking forward to trying them out with my new 4" B&W canvas bumpers with streamers on those long 300+ yard birds.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Misty Marsh said:


> Well I recieved my new SOG wingers today


Don't you sell ZW's ?????????????????????????


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Misty Marsh said:


> Well I recieved my new SOG wingers today and must say that even before using them (later today) that a few things jumped out at me . 1# the release is far more "new user" friendly (ie wife/kid) in that the pouch ring goes through the release arm not hung on an outside ledge, and it has a safety latch which is another great thing for new users especially when loading birds or repositioning. #2 the release is actualy up off the gound more than a ZW and this should help eliminate the whole grass on your way sort of thing as well as the dirt/mud build up. *I'm not sure about the composite/plastic pulleys, but if they suck its only a $6.00 investement to upgrade to all steel*. I'm looking forward to trying them out with my new 4" B&W canvas bumpers with streamers on those long 300+ yard birds.


Trust me you will LOVE the new pulleys. They are the best ever. SMOOTH and so quiet you will never hear them and the last forever. They also run $12+/each!! These are a big upgrade from steel, not the other way around. I have not needed to replace mine on the new models that came with them, but I wanted to change out all my older ones for the new pulleys but not a $50 a winger ($12.50 X 4 per winger)!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

rocko said:


> How are the moving parts on the Gunners up? for instance, when you are unfolding it and setting it up........It seems after sometime, the bolts look like they would become loose quite easily.....


I've had some bolts work loose. Fortunately, I did not loose any. Now I check them when I bring the SOG into the house for recharging.

A note on the new pouch Gunners Up sent me. I was having severe problems in having live birds stay in the pouch. They sent me a pouch with velcro straps to hold the bird in place, and it works fine.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

"Don't you sell ZW's ?????????????????????????" 

"Yes" I did! I thought like many other Gun Dog Supply business you could carry both wingers without a problem, you know let the consumer have a choice? I went a year with ZW inclusively as agreed when I became a retailer and mysteriously 2 weeks after carrying Gunners Up my business account is closed due to inactivity, go figure? Now I exclusively carry the Gunners Up winger!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Misty Marsh said:


> "Don't you sell ZW's ?????????????????????????"
> 
> "Yes" I did! I thought like many other Gun Dog Supply business you could carry both wingers without a problem, you know let the consumer have a choice? I went a year with ZW inclusively as agreed when I became a retailer and mysteriously 2 weeks after carrying Gunners Up my business account is closed due to inactivity, go figure? Now I exclusively carry the Gunners Up winger!


 
BTW- if you really don't like those nylon pulleys I will be happy to trade you for my steel ones.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I just did'nt know any better regarding the plastic/composite wheels and thought that steel must be better, but they do seem to be working quite well, sorry I think I"ll keep them! I have used the winger over the past few day's and must say that I'm enjoying it, nice to load it and reposition without being concerned about loosing your head, I think that Canadians will have a new choice when it comes to wingers.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Misty Marsh said:


> I just did'nt know any better regarding the plastic/composite wheels and thought that steel must be better, but they do seem to be working quite well, sorry I think I"ll keep them! I have used the winger over the past few day's and must say that I'm enjoying it, nice to load it and reposition without being concerned about loosing your head, I think that Canadians will have a new choice when it comes to wingers.


 welcome to the family


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Misty Marsh said:


> I think that Canadians will have a new choice when it comes to wingers.


Not me 

Kevin


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

That's pretty obvious, but he's not my buddy!


----------

